# spalted / burl english chestnut unearthed



## davduckman2010 (Jun 14, 2012)

well heres my english chestnut stump i just dug up by hand noless. didnt know what to expect it was cut down 5 years ago was going to have a stump grinder take care of it till i cut the top off and saw what was goin on in there scraped off all the rot on bottom most still solid must weigh 2 to 3 hundred pounds its narly thick and i have no idea what to do with it now :dunno::dunno:. any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. and i know put it on a truck and bring it to you big couger:rotflmao3: but there will be a peice for you my freindand that alien too -----cleaned it up today took out all punk and mud and yep ugly narly spalted and looks like quite a bit of burl. still very wet not sure what to do next cut it up and how to dice this nasty speciman :dunno::dunno: what do yall think.  dave


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jun 14, 2012)

*RE: english chestnut unearthed*



Joe Rebuild said:


> me me too mememe dont :naughty: forget ME



yes you to: good:


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jun 14, 2012)

*RE: english chestnut unearthed*



bigcouger said:


> :no dice. more please::no dice. more please::morning2: Nice one there, yap just load it up an gring it down Ill help with Gas :rofl2::rofl2:



yep ill just pick that sucker up and throw it in a truck me and my hernia lol if the doctor knew what i was up to this afternoon he would have killed me


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 14, 2012)

*RE: english chestnut unearthed*

I'm bettin theres some purty pens in that dude!!!


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jun 14, 2012)

*RE: english chestnut unearthed*



bigcouger said:


> davduckman2010 said:
> 
> 
> > bigcouger said:
> ...



i hope i get a couple cute ones i got an mri next friday for my hip one doc says hernia the other says hip this sucks


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jun 14, 2012)

*RE: english chestnut unearthed*

2 doctors 2 opinionsthats what they went to school for i think they just want to ripp off my insurance there all :snake:s my hip dont hurt enough to not  and :smack: them around if they dont fix me:rofl2::rofl2::rofl2:


----------



## DKMD (Jun 14, 2012)

*RE: english chestnut unearthed*

Looks like a fair bit of work for a guy with only one good hip and a hernia!

Also, it looks like some beautiful wood inside that stump!


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jun 14, 2012)

*RE: english chestnut unearthed*



DKMD said:


> Looks like a fair bit of work for a guy with only one good hip and a hernia!
> 
> Also, it looks like some beautiful wood inside that stump!



yep dave stupid is what stupid does i couldnt resist ill pay for it now :lolol:. ill save ya a nice one :yes:ill cut it up tommorrow see whats inside


----------



## txpaulie (Jun 15, 2012)

*RE: english chestnut unearthed*

Hey Dave...

Nice score, I'm curious about the innards o' that chunk, too!

As to yer hip, they installed a fresh one on me about 18 months ago, and now it's my good one!

I know I'll need to do the other, but the discomfort following my "home-depot-doc's" hammer and chisel work is still too fresh to consider it yet...

I suspect it won't be too long now, though...:dash2:

Good luck wit' it!

p


----------



## justturnin (Jun 15, 2012)

*RE: english chestnut unearthed*

Very nice. I cant wait to see that in some nice turning stock.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jun 15, 2012)

*RE: english chestnut unearthed*



 justturnin said:


> Very nice. I cant wait to see that in some nice turning stock.



i here ya brother me too :lolol:


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 17, 2012)

Looks like Christmas at your house !
Beautiful - lots of turning stock in there !


----------

